# ITP wheels + stock lug nuts= problem!



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

I just recent installed ITP SS212 wheels on my 2010 Brute, but didn't opt for buying new lug nuts to go with them at the time, decided to just stick the stock lugs back on. 
I was walking past the bike today and happened to notice that I could see about half of the threads inside one of my lug nuts! Huh?! I got down on my hands and knees to get a better look, and realized ALL my lug nuts were only holding by 2 or 3 threads!
Grabbed a socket and pulled one off to investigate, and for the first time realized the ITP wheels require TAPERED lug nuts, and your STOCK FLAT-BOTTOM LUG NUTS SHOULD NOT BE USED! I was in such a big hurry to get those new shiny new wheels on, that I never noticed the taper down inside the wheel holes. Geez I'm a DOPE!
Luckily I have only ridden it a couple of times since I put the new wheels on, but one of those trips was a top-speed test with a GPS. Not a good time for wheel to fly off! I spent about an hour online trying to figure out which bolt size and pitch I needed to buy, since neither of the service manual CDs I have gave that info. 
The correct thread size/pitch for the Brute lugs is 10MM X 1.25MM. Sorry for all the rambling, if this subject has already been discussed, feel free to remove this post, just didn't want anybody else to make the same mistake I did and possibly get injured.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My Brute has tapered stock lug nuts... Weird... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah...you have to use the tapered lug nuts on all ITP wheels. Where did you buy them from?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> Yeah...you have to use the tapered lug nuts on all ITP wheels. Where did you buy them from?


Yep, and you need to use the ITP lugs on most of them because of where and how they are drilled. My 112s of course require a tappered lug, but with a 14mm deep socket to tighten. The stock nuts would never work. I could probably use my stock nuts on my Douglas wheels...but.. green nuts on a back wheel...naaa...lol


----------



## WoodDuck (Jul 18, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Yeah...you have to use the tapered lug nuts on all ITP wheels. Where did you buy them from?


 I got them from Rocky Mountain ATV, with the Bighorns already mounted. Maybe the stock lugs are supposed to be tapered? Mine sure aren't!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

my 09 bf 750 has flat lugs


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

08+ have flat lugs


----------

